# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  Aashiq Abu - Director(Daddy Cool) in an Exclusive Q & A Session with FKites

## Samachayan

*Hi.. Friends....*
*I'm Introducing A Young Cool Person to Our FK... To FK HOT SEAT...*
*ONLINE INTERVIEW With Director ASHIQ ABU...*
*Expecting ur all Support for the interview...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlXwWCZsSx8&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
* *.*


**



*Aashiq Abu ~ BIOGRAPHY ~*

*Aashiq Abu was born on April 12th, 1978. His parents are C. M. Abu and Jameela Abu of Punnakkaparambil, Edappally, Ernakulam. After his school education at SRV High school, he was at Maharaja's College Ernakulam, for seven years. Evenat school, Aashiq Abu was an active participant in student political movements. As a pre-degree (equivalent to he present higher secondary) student at Maharaja's College he was elected to the students' union and was a union member for four consecutive years. In the first year of his degree course he was Student Editor, and the College Magazine for that year (199 won the Malayala Manorama Chief Editor'sTrophy for the best College Magazine in Kerala, and also the Vaikom Muhammad Basheer Award instituted by the Bankmen's Club, Calicut, and the Mathrubhoomi Study Circle Award.In the next two years he was General Secretary and then Union Chairman. During these years Aashiq Abu did much to sustain the vibrant cultural atmosphere of Maharaja's College, especially to stimulate a sophisticated appreciation of cinema and theater. Four times he was a member of the College Drama team at the yearly University Youth festival. It was during his Chairmanship that theStudents' Union organized an International Film Festival at the College, for the first time in many years.During his post graduate course Aashiq Abu devoted more of his time to artistic pursuits. Jointly with his friend Subhash, he Directed a Campus Film"MANASARIYATHE" it was an exploration and expression of a rich campus experience and revealed the creative potential of many students and former students. Later he Directed"SHALABHAM", and "MAAGHAM" both music videos.*
*He Debute in Malayalam cinema with Megastar Mammootty's "DADDY COOL"*

*Soon after receiving his Master's degree in Islamic History, Aashiq Abu had the opportunity to work under renowned Malayalam film director Kamal. Hewas an assistant director in Kamal's seven latest films. He hasalso done ad films for Joy Alukkas group, Panasonic, Lulu group, Dubai Gold and Jwellery Group, Club 7, Shama Curry powder, Al Ahalia money Exchange, Mafatlal School uniforms, Colombo Umbrellas, Al-Salama Super specialty Eye Hospital, Teltron Lamps, Platinum Plus shirts and Devi Sea Foods Ltd.Aashiq has a sensitive interest inliterature, music and painting.*
*Now Aashiq Abu is ready with his next feature film project "THE GANGSTER" with Megastar Mammootty in the lead.*
*And "SALT N' PEPPER"*

----------


## Samachayan

*HEARTLY WELCOME Mr.Ashiq Abu to our forumkeralam.com

*

----------


## Rohith

do you think  if daddycool was takken in bollywood, it would have done a much better job?

----------


## Lakkooran

Welcome to forumkeralam Mr Aashiq.

*My First Question - How was your entry to film filed?*

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

*What Are Your Future Projects?*

----------


## Samachayan

hello sir..
welcome to FK..
whats ur feelings after the movie DADDY COOL?
it is give you any energy to continue as a film director?

----------


## Day Dreamer

Sir,
Do u feel that the second half of the movie could have been better (Daddy Cool)

----------


## KHILADI

Do u plan to do any film with Lalettan.If yes which type will be that?
Will u do a non Malayalam film?

----------


## KHILADI

Why did u pick Richa pallod instead of a Malayali heroine in ur first film?

----------


## E Y E M A X

As a young film Maker what are the changes you really wish to see in our films and is it true that you are going to remake the hollywood flick hang over?

----------


## cinemapremi

thanks ashiq !!

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

*All The Best For Your Future ......

Thanks Ashiq Bhai....*

----------


## abcdmachan

Njaan innum ivide illathe aayi poi........
Urangippoi........
Thanks Aashiq Bhai.......
And Salih......

----------


## HighnesS

Thanks Ashiq Abu for your efforts..
All the best for your future projects..
See u again in FK.....

----------


## cinemabrantan

Thanks Ashik Abu...Thirakku karanam nerathe varan pattiyilla...Best wishes for ur future projects!

----------


## ABE

*Thanks Ashiq, hope you will bring better movies in the future, good luck..*

----------


## siyadsalah

Enthenkilumokey nadakkum...!!!

Thanks ashiq bhai & Sahil...!!!

All the best for your future projects...!!!

----------


## georgekutty

aLL THE BEST

----------


## Lakkooran

> Ok. That was fun Talking to you guys.  
> 
> Thank you for spending your time with me.. 
> 
> Kepp your hopes !!! 
> 
> something will happen in the near future :)) 
> 
> Enthenkilum okke nadakkumm!!! 
> ...



Thanks Asiq....Thanks for your time....

----------


## Aromal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlXwWCZsSx8&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Mr Aashiq Abu speaks to www.forumkeralam.com.wmv[/ame]

----------

